# Want to add an online logo designer to my website



## byoungda (Mar 13, 2010)

A few years ago I was at an ISS show and saw a vendor that was promoting an online logo designer tool. I didn't have a website at that time so didn't take any information away. Now I'm seriously considering and can't remember the name of the vendor. I know one is Action Illustrated but this was another option. And there may be new sources out there. 

I don't even know the correct name of what I'm wanting. Any thoughts, suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Belinda


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

Deconetwork?


----------



## DCans (Nov 21, 2009)

Digital Art Solutions (DAS)?


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

I need this too, anybody who knows it please tell us : )


----------



## byoungda (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm going to look into DecoNetwork. I already have a website so I will need to see if it can still be an option. I've heard of DecoNetwork as I have Wilcom software. I wish I could remember the name of that vendor but having a senior moment.

DAS is not my favorite. Enough said on that subject!


----------



## DCans (Nov 21, 2009)

I have wasted more money on DAS products than I care to admit. Trust me I was just spit-balling names from shows that I remember, it was not an endorsement.


----------



## byoungda (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks for the responses. I've talked with DecoNetwork and they sound like a viable option, however I will need to wait till my year ends on my current website as I can't link with them the way i'm wanting at this time.

I still can't remember the vendor I talked with but maybe they are no longer in business. 

Thank again!
Belinda


----------



## bigsister1967 (Feb 17, 2014)

I have personally used action illustrated and am currently requesting my money back...it has never worked. the owners both ryan and micheal admit they are in over their heads...Michael referred me to INKSOFT.


----------

